

Show HN: automatic iCal calendars for your domain expiration dates - there
http://domainical.org/

======
there
i made this yesterday after not being able to find an existing service that
offered it. there is a mac os app that had a similar premise, but it was not
free and i wanted to be able to subscribe to the calendars from multiple
places.

i've been told it may be laborious to use for those with large lists of
domains, but i'm not sure what i can do to make it easier to use. bulk
importing is as easy as just listing each domain, one-per-line, in a big
textbox.

